# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Dont buy Deepcool Power supplies

## TehVoyager

#DeepCoolQuality.

Dont buy these.

there cases are okay for crap budget cases. 
there coolers are actuailly not bad (deepCOOL after all)

there power supplies? 
NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPE

----------


## scrappyballz

last one i got was total shit and they fought me on the return. so after getting a refund i got a corsair and been happy ever since

----------


## Miksu

Their* :gusta:

----------


## Smitten

That weird triangle mini ITX case is the only _cool_ thing Deepcool ever made. I wouldn't buy any of their products to be honest. Maybe a fan. But even then I'm afraid a fin would snap off and cut my jugular with its cheap plastic if I was testing it outside a case.

----------


## TehVoyager

Nah TBH i have to use their cases and fans regularly at work because skiddies come in and want i7 16GB ram and 1070+ for a grand... means cheap case cheap psu cheap cooler cheap motherboards. like i said their other products are actuailly okay. but the PSUs are complete shit.

Oh yeah the three PSU i RMAed to them at the store level they sent back with a video showing them testing, dipping the 3.3v raid to 2.8v and saying that it was fine. cause its called the 3.3v rail just because, apparantly.

----------


## scrappyballz

they did not wanna own up to a bad product man happens all time

----------


## bplayabball

I had the same problem with DeepCool. I got a liquid cooler and it just did not want to work. And their customer service was a joke. They didn't care at all.

----------


## toshibasupport

You will be better off with the Toshiba Hardware, I have been using all my hardware from Toshiba. After trying out a few, it would give you the best of the services that may help you out and last longer. Their support services are also cool and have been a great help. You can get help from Toshiba Customer Service Number

----------

